# Wie Lüfter einbauen für einen guten Luftstrom?



## Benex (21. Mai 2013)

*Wie Lüfter einbauen für einen guten Luftstrom?*

Hallo,
ich hab seit Samstag einen neuen PC, den ich mit einemm Freund von mir zusammengebaut habe.
Nun ist vorne am Gehäuse standartmäßig ein Lüfter eingebaut und ich habe noch einen für hinten.
Der vordere saugt Luft in das Gehäuse.
Wie soll ich aber den hinteren einbauen, so dass er Luft aus dem Gehäuse nach draussen bringt, oder so dass er zusätzlich Luft rein saugt?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus.
Gruss, Benex


----------



## SpotlightXFX (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Lüfter einbauen für einen guten Luftstrom?*

Also vorne soll er die kalte Luft reinsaugen und hinten die warme Luft heraussaugen. Hinten reinsaugen währe doof , da hast du dann ein Hitzestau! (:
Greetzz


----------



## vinyard (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Lüfter einbauen für einen guten Luftstrom?*

Was hast du den für ein gehäuse????


----------



## Thallassa (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Lüfter einbauen für einen guten Luftstrom?*

Das komplette System wäre hier interessanter.


----------



## facehugger (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Lüfter einbauen für einen guten Luftstrom?*

Generell gilt: auch für einen Gamingknecht reicht ein einblasender Luffi (vorne unten) und ein ausblasender Quirl (hinten oben) gut aus. Ein zusätzlicher Lüfter vorn (einblasend) oder im Deckel (ausblasend) wäre denkbar, sind aber meist nur bei stark übertakteten CPU`s oder mehreren Grakas empfehlenswert...

gruß


----------



## Cuddleman (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Lüfter einbauen für einen guten Luftstrom?*



facehugger schrieb:


> Generell gilt: auch für einen Gamingknecht reicht ein einblasender Luffi (vorne unten) und ein ausblasender Quirl (hinten oben) gut aus. Ein zusätzlicher Lüfter vorn (einblasend) oder im Deckel (ausblasend) wäre denkbar, sind aber meist nur bei stark übertakteten CPU`s oder mehreren Grakas empfehlenswert...
> 
> gruß


 
Nützt dann aber alles nicht, wenn der Gaming-Knecht im Schrank steht!

Ich befürworte auch erst mal die gesamte eingebaute Hardware in Augenschein zu nehmen, auch ganz genau, um welches Gehäuse es sich handelt.

Jeder PC, das ist meine grundsätzliche Einstellung, sollte ein passend konzipiertes Kühlkonzept bekommen, in das auch die kritischsten Umgebungstemperaturen am Aufstellungsort mit einbezogen werden, sowie die auftretende Verstaubung eines PC.
Je optimierter, desto besser!


----------



## facehugger (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Lüfter einbauen für einen guten Luftstrom?*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Nützt dann aber alles nicht, wenn der Gaming-Knecht im Schrank steht!


Wo im Post vom TE steht dasUnd zum Rest von deinem geschriebenen: man kann es schließlich auch übertreiben... Wenn man den Knecht alle 1-2 Monate einer kleinen Reinigung unterzieht, reicht das im Normalfall dicke aus. Und was verstehst du unter kritischten Umgebungstemperaturen? Bei fast allen wird der Rechenschieber daheim unter dem Schreibtisch stehen (meinetwegen auch darauf). 

Und ja, im Sommer wirds auch bei uns wärmer Deswegen muss man aber in den meisten Fällen kein extremes Belüftungskonzept in Erwägung ziehen.

Gruß


----------



## Benex (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Lüfter einbauen für einen guten Luftstrom?*

Also mein System ist:
Intel Core i5 3350P
Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 XT Boost
8 GB DDR3 RAM
Gehäuse: Cooltek K3 Evolution
Cooltek K3 Evolution Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Der hintere Lüfter hatte ich schon voher so eingebaut, dass er von innen Luft raussaugt.


----------



## facehugger (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie Lüfter einbauen für einen guten Luftstrom?*



Benex schrieb:


> Der hinteren Lüfter hatte ich schon voher so eingebaut, dass er von innen Luft raussaugt.


Dann passts doch

Gruß


----------

